# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Help needed identifying this BP... Is it a morph?

## Ken Magoo

Hi all master, I just get 1 of this small female BP from Pets Shop. N I wonder want its morph. Hope u guys can send me some helping hands. Thanks alot.  :Smile:

----------


## ss10gotanks

you got yourself a normal  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Looks like a pretty normal to me!

----------


## Ken Magoo

Thanks for identify for this BP. Yea, It a nice BP.  :Smile: 
Is posible its a Yellow Belly or Enchi?  :Smile:

----------


## seeya205

> Thanks for identify for this BP. Yea, It a nice BP. 
> Is posible its a Yellow Belly or Enchi?


I don't know much about Enchis but it differently is not a Yellow Belly!  You have a nice normal!

----------


## loonunit

Not a yellowbelly, not an enchi. I wouldn't rule out het pied--can you take a better pic of the belly?

(The markers aren't 100%, plenty of normals have them too. But lots of breeders sell het pied males as "normal" just to get them out of their facilities quicker.)

----------


## Ken Magoo

> Not a yellowbelly, not an enchi. I wouldn't rule out het pied--can you take a better pic of the belly?
> 
> (The markers aren't 100%, plenty of normals have them too. But lots of breeders sell het pied males as "normal" just to get them out of their facilities quicker.)


Thx loonunit, will take the better pic by 2night.  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

If the pet shop didn't sell at a het pied, then you can't assume it's het pied just by markers. I have normals that carry strong het pied markers that I know are just normals (I produced them from normal to co-dom breeding, for example). 

Definitely not an enchi and definitely not a yellow belly. Unless you breed it and prove out something else, it's a normal. But I certainly wouldn't spend years trying to prove it out as a het pied, simply because of markers (and from the pictures, I don't even see het pied markers).

----------


## Ken Magoo

Here another pic...

----------


## Ken Magoo

> If the pet shop didn't sell at a het pied, then you can't assume it's het pied just by markers. I have normals that carry strong het pied markers that I know are just normals (I produced them from normal to co-dom breeding, for example). 
> 
> Definitely not an enchi and definitely not a yellow belly. Unless you breed it and prove out something else, it's a normal. But I certainly wouldn't spend years trying to prove it out as a het pied, simply because of markers (and from the pictures, I don't even see het pied markers).


Thx rabernet, yea, I get this BP as normal BP from pet shop. 
Because this BP look not that normal compare to the pet shop owner normal adult male BP, I wonder y nowaday normal BP look nicer then older normal BP.
That y I ask it here...  :Smile:

----------


## loonunit

Yeah, those are the markers. They're not the strongest I've ever seen, but they're not the weakest, either. What rabernet said, though--my het for albino also has het pied markers, and I'm pretty darned sure they didn't mess up and accidentally give me a double het.

Pretty color, too!

----------


## Homegrownscales

So for perspective, I have normals that are totally normal with  some of the same markers as my 100% het pied. Unless you prove it out it's a normals.

----------


## Ken Magoo

em... sorry, can I know how to different its markers? the het pied markers? How to different it?
So, from wat has mean is this BP is still a unknow unless prove it thru breeding. Is tat true? Sorry if there any mistake coz I'm still new here with those BP.  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

> Yeah, those are the markers. They're not the strongest I've ever seen, but they're not the weakest, either. What rabernet said, though--my het for albino also has het pied markers, and I'm pretty darned sure they didn't mess up and accidentally give me a double het.
> 
> Pretty color, too!


??? I don't see any het pied markers at all in that pictures. Het pied markers are straight black lines down the tail on either side. Not broken up like in that picture.

----------

_Simple Man_ (04-25-2011)

----------


## stratus_020202

Welcome Ken  :Welcome: 

She looks like a very gorgeous normal. We have to remember that normals come in a variety of different colors, and patterns. Some are really light, and others are really dark. There are no two alike  :Smile:  

Good luck with her!

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

Buy it as a normal, its a normal until proven otherwise

----------


## Alex.B

it's a normal......as always...

----------


## Homegrownscales

You can't differentiate. Markers are not accurate. It's like a gamble. There are some traits that certain recessives share. But by no means am I going to go buy a bunch of normals that look like they have markers and breed a pied to them and expect to get all visual pieds. You can however get a visual recessive and make 100%hets and then breed back when the babies are breedable. 

What I'm saying I guess is have fun dink around, I don't see any specific markers on that one. But you never know. If not you have a beautiful  normal.

----------


## SpiffyYoshi

There should be a sticky that can assure people that their BP is a normal.  :ROFL:

----------


## Homegrownscales

The reason is breeders have found normal looking balls to produce spectacular morphs. Like the spotnose, chocolate etc. They to the untrained eye look normal. Yet they are something different. So now some people are trying to find the spotnoses, ybs, chocolates etc in Petstores and saying it looks different so it has to be a morph. When in all reality even normals look different. Each and every single one.  No offense meant to the ops question. 
Theres been alot of the what morph is it questions and it = Normal.

----------

Ken Magoo (04-25-2011)

----------


## Ken Magoo

Thx all... Now Im abit clear bout da BP morph. 
Another question,

1.1 Normals
1.0 Pastel
0.1 Pastel 
0.1 Pastel het Axanthicmean

The number mean?
Sorry  for asking noob questions.  :Smile:

----------


## Skittles1101

the first number is males, the second is females, and the third is unsexed  :Smile:

----------

Ken Magoo (04-25-2011)

----------


## Ken Magoo

> the first number is males, the second is females, and the third is unsexed


Thx very much.  :Smile: 
So for example,
3.2.1 mean got 3 male, 2 female n 1 unsexed.
Am I right?

----------


## JLC

> Thx very much. 
> So for example,
> 3.2.1 mean got 3 male, 2 female n 1 unsexed.
> Am I right?


Spot on.  :Smile:

----------

Ken Magoo (04-25-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

We call het pied markers "railroad tracks" because it looks like thick, dark, railroad tracks running down both sides of the belly near the tail. The last 1/4 of the belly or less, leading to vent. It is not possible het pied markers if the entire belly is marked like that one is. Even if that snake did have belly markings like this, many normals and morphs have this. Having RR tracks is not an indicator of carrying the pied gene. 

Just some info...

Very pretty little BP by the way.

----------

Ken Magoo (04-25-2011)

----------


## LeviBP

Possibly phantom? Other than that, I'd assume it's a normal.

----------


## Ken Magoo

> We call het pied markers "railroad tracks" because it looks like thick, dark, railroad tracks running down both sides of the belly near the tail. The last 1/4 of the belly or less, leading to vent. It is not possible het pied markers if the entire belly is marked like that one is. Even if that snake did have belly markings like this, many normals and morphs have this. Having RR tracks is not an indicator of carrying the pied gene. 
> 
> Just some info...
> 
> Very pretty little BP by the way.


Thx Foschi Exotic Serpents,
Is there any link I can search for the guide of BP morph? as nowaday there are more n more morph coming out...  :Smile:

----------


## LeviBP

> Thx Foschi Exotic Serpents,
> Is there any link I can search for the guide of BP morph? as nowaday there are more n more morph coming out...


Ralph Davis usually has a very extensive list, and updates most new morphs.

You can find him by searching Ralph Davis Reptiles in your engine.

----------

Ken Magoo (04-25-2011)

----------


## Ken Magoo

> Ralph Davis usually has a very extensive list, and updates most new morphs.
> 
> You can find him by searching Ralph Davis Reptiles in your engine.


Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## aalomon

A little late to the party but this is what het pied markers look like (even complete with a little ringer action). I should also note this is a picture of a 100% normal  :Wink:

----------


## Homegrownscales

This has a very extensive list of morphs http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/

----------

Ken Magoo (04-25-2011)

----------


## Ken Magoo

> This has a very extensive list of morphs http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/


Thx... This link really great!!!  :Very Happy:

----------

